# ZFS cannot mount/umount filesystem;



## Hermann (Sep 16, 2022)

Hi all, I can not find a solution for this, despite having searching a lot.

Im running freeBSD 13.1-RELEASE  VM on a Proxmox VE;

So, I have a dataset (coming from a receive snapshot)   data/DOCUMENTOS with user permissions on it:


```
root@Ross:~ # zfs allow data/DOCUMENTOS


---- Permissions on data/DOCUMENTOS ----------------------------------


Local+Descendent permissions:


    user hermann canmount,mount,mountpoint,receive,rename,userprop


---- Permissions on data ---------------------------------------------


Local+Descendent permissions:


    user hermann aclmode,create,mount,quota,receive,refquota,refreservation,reservation
```

But I cannot mount /umount it:


```
hermann@Ross:/data $ zfs unmount data/DOCUMENTOS

cannot unmount '/data/DOCUMENTOS': permission denied
```
,

So what I'm doing wrong ? Thank you so much.


----------



## Hermann (Sep 16, 2022)

Well, it happens that  I already have the solution:


```
root@Ross:/# vfs.usermount=1
vfs.usermount: 0 -> 1
```


So that's all!!
(FreeBSD mastery: Advanced ZFS, Chapter 4: Replication.  M. Lucas)


			https://forums.FreeBSD.org/threads/strange-behaviour-of-allow.80481/post-512662.


----------

